# 99 avant 2.8 30v. Transmission question...



## vwrs22 (Jun 15, 2004)

Well about 3 months ago I bought a 99 a6 wagon auto for my girl as a family car.. To drive my daughter around etc..

Recently I started to notice my auto tranny is strating to slip and is begging to scare me now my question is
Should I have mines fix or buy a good used one ?

Would the tranny from an 03 2.7 work??


----------



## vwrs22 (Jun 15, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

i have a tranny for ya


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

vwrs22 said:


> Well about 3 months ago I bought a 99 a6 wagon auto for my girl as a family car.. To drive my daughter around etc..
> 
> Recently I started to notice my auto tranny is strating to slip and is begging to scare me now my question is
> Should I have mines fix or buy a good used one ?
> ...


go with the same tranny from 2.8 even thou it will fit you will have issues with electronics, 
try first to change tranny oil with new filter


----------

